# Dirtbike For Sale...moving To Florida Need To Sell



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey everyone, I am moving to Florida here soon and need to sell my dirtbike really quick....I live in Dublin, Ohio and you could pick it up at my house whenever you'd like....All the information is in the URL WITH PICTURES TAKEN YESTERDAY


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4644854756&sspagename=ADME:L:LCA:US:31


I can end this auction whenever and sell it outside of ebay to you....
Honestly this is definently a deal to get on top of....This is a imported dirtbike, but I have been riding dirtbikes all my life and this is a quality dirtbike....It is very quick and for this price, you can't beat it...you'll see 50 miles is all it has..Email Me at [email protected] or you can reach me on my cell 1-614-946-3332


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

with the speedometer and odometer broke, 2 questions. 1) is there really only 50 miles on this bike? 2) how do you know you were doing 70mph with a broken speedometer? but good luck selling your bike. I've got a buddy in Akron looking for one but not to sure about this one.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

If these fixes are so cheap or easy, why not fix them first then advertise? Also, where do you buy one this brand? I know the off brands are usually prone to break downs and are usually hard to get parts for. I will let a couple guys know about it, but I don't think they are gonna want to buy something that needs fixed up yet is so new


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmm..... No title? Why don't you get a dupliciate BEFORE selling this? You havent sold anything like this in Ohio before have you?  Beleive me, I have sold hundred of cars, atv's & dirt bikes. You really need to go to your local DMV & get a duplicate title. The fee is $5.00 or $15.00 I can't remember which one.

Just noticied that this aution ended 6/2/06, so I guess the points being made are well... pointless. I hope the sell went okay.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 25, 2007)

ATV's and Dirtbike didnt have to have titles till 1997 and still dont if your not in a state park. If you own a pre 1997 you can get a title by having it inspected. all these China bikes and ATV's your seeing only come with a cert of orgin, good luck getting a title drawn from a cert of orgin.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

boondocks.... what do you mean by "still don't if your not in a state park"?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i think what he means is if you are using the quad on private land it dosent "need" to be titled but as soon as you hit a state park or public road you need to have the oh sticker and to get that it needs a title


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Correct. You must have your motorcycle/atv registered to ride it legally in state owned, or federally owned public ORV (off road vehicle) areas.

I believe in July of 2001 (?), they started issueing titles to dirtbikes and atvs because they were such a hot item to steal.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i had a 99 banshee that had to be titled and i bought it new, so it was around 99 or before when u needed a title


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I bought three new ATVs in '99. They each came with a certificate of origin, but no title. I'm not saying that any off road vehicle sold prior to '01 did not come with a title, I just know that it was mandated that any quad sold after a certain date in '01 had to have a title issued to it.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have a 97 4 wheeler that was my grand fathers. It has no title, can I get one for it? Gramps said that they did not have titles when he purchased it and I need one so I can get a orv permit right? Any help would be great


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You can get a title for it. It needs to be inspected before they will issue you one. Call your local BMV, and tell them what you need to do, and ask where you can take it to be inspected. They'll help you out.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 25, 2007)

I didnt mean to stur up the pot! If you buy a China bike its all good but you cant get them titled in ohio with a cert of orgin. If you want to ride or use your toys on government land buy a name brand with a TITLE. I bet nobody can tell me there E-Bay purchase got titled. If you want a cheap quad look at EXTREMES cause there actually titled vehicles, hinds motorsports in lewis Center sells them ask for Josh or Branden. There are a million importers but few that stand by there product I dont know of anyone but Extreme that is making that effort to title there bikes..


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ok so i did this last year.....
i leeded a title for a 110 honda atc 3 weeler so i could get the sticker and take it out on erie took the 3 weeler to the bmv where you buy plates they inspected it made a rubbing of the ser# filled out the paperwork took that paper to the title berau and got a title for it went back to the bmv and got the tag for it thats why atvs come with titles now it is real ez to get one for an atv thats never been titled before


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Fishingfool I thought that you did NOT need a sticker for Erie? Ohio waters at least?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

as far as i know once the tires of that quad hit public property you need the sticker same thing applies to boats


----------

